# Status>looks change my mind, cant lookism destroyed



## Thushespokeofit (May 20, 2019)

Women arent fawning over Male models they're fawning over Male celebs, most of these celebs arent even that gl quite a lot even subhuman all the way from Ringo Starr to rami malek, heck theres even people like Martin Freeman that should be invisible who have legions of female admires 
Women don't know what gl men are, model looks like hunter eyes wierds them out, they'll prefer cillian Murphy's eyes and would take Benedict Cumberbatch over David gandy
If the media tells them that a celeb is the new hearthrob then they will all go running to them

Yeah sure gl with no status beats ugly with no status but status still mogs 

Would rather be gl though than status though myself


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

Why the fuck does 90% of this site cope so fucking much.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 20, 2019)

I love the mods here


----------



## Vitruvian (May 20, 2019)

didn read


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> Lol @Gudru triggered sending me PMS
> Burn in hell








stop lying


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 20, 2019)

Women don't have strong libidos, when they chose a mate they're not choosing him out of quick lust but a calculated decision what will boost their value, obviously Chad over incel but they will still pick celeb over nobody


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 20, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Why the fuck does 90% of this site cope so fucking much.


copemaxx.me


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> Women don't have strong libidos, when they chose a mate they're not choosing him out of quick lust but a calculated decision what will boost their value, obviously Chad over incel but they will still pick celeb over nobody


Go back to theredpill


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 20, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Go back to theredpill


Red pill believes women care about attitude/money over looks, I don't 

But you cant believe that there would be thousands of women screaming to meet a new Male model like they would the Beatles


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> Red pill believes room care about attitude/money over looks, I don't
> 
> But you cant believe that there would be thousands of women screaming to meet a new Male model like they would the Beatles


Keep coping with status, you yourself will never win a girl because of your ''status'' even if you're popular in school. Status is still cope just like being rich. That person wouldnt be with you if not for that status halo (nobody would want that) and the moment your status is gone you'll have no girl screaming for you. Unlike actually being attractive as you'll always have many options even if you don't have much ''status''. Girls pick men by their looks. End of story.


----------



## AspiringChad (May 20, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> Women arent fawning over Male models they're fawning over Male celebs, most of these celebs arent even that gl quite a lot even subhuman all the way from Ringo Starr to rami malek, heck theres even people like Martin Freeman that should be invisible who have legions of female admires
> Women don't know what gl men are, model looks like hunter eyes wierds them out, they'll prefer cillian Murphy's eyes and would take Benedict Cumberbatch over David gandy
> If the media tells them that a celeb is the new hearthrob then they will all go running to them
> 
> ...


Cope tbh

Let me tell u, women wouldn’t fawn for shit for these actors buddy boyo if they didn’t know that he was an actor.

Jfl

They don’t not like smouldering hunter eyes, it’s the same cOpe that men give when they say they wouldn’t like a hot attractive blonde 18yr old girl, or maybe; they just prefer another ice cream version of chad.

In the real world where the common man stands looks stay prime, the halo effect gained by lmS is also affected by the connection between status and money.

Now imagine this; which do women fawn more over, good looking actor or not good looking actor?

Which actor has a better chance at suceeding?

Did it ever cross your that chad top 3 percentile can get easily couple thousand followers or more on insta by posting good selfies right? That counts as status amiright?

They also fawn over good looking male celebs disproportionately. I’ve seen it occur irl, they fawn over the prettyboy asian type bts and the chad riverdale actor and the Thor actor.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 20, 2019)

h


Gudru said:


> Keep coping with status, you yourself will never win a girl because of your ''status'' even if you're popular in school. Status is still cope just like being rich. That person wouldnt be with you if not for that status halo (nobody would want that) and the moment your status is gone you'll have no girl screaming for you. Unlike actually being attractive as you'll always have many options even if you don't have much ''status''. Girls pick men by their looks. End of story.


igh iq status is maj


AspiringChad said:


> Cope tbh
> 
> Let me tell u, women wouldn’t fawn for shit for these actors buddy boyo if they didn’t know that he was an actor.
> 
> ...


did read


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> h
> 
> igh iq status is maj
> 
> did read


maj?


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 20, 2019)

Gudru said:


> maj?


meant to say major cope i think idk im fukced rn


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 20, 2019)

Gudru said:


> View attachment 56455
> 
> 
> stop lying


Mirin convos.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Cope tbh
> 
> Let me tell u, women wouldn’t fawn for shit for these actors buddy boyo if they didn’t know that he was an actor.
> 
> ...









Gudru said:


>


great pic ngl


----------



## SeiGun (May 20, 2019)

STOP COPING, LOOKS>EVERYTHING
you talking about celeb who obviously already pass the looks threshold of women


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 20, 2019)

olw iq they orbit ur local chad who is just another 1 of the 1000s of slayers fucking all the foids


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 20, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Cope tbh
> 
> Let me tell u, women wouldn’t fawn for shit for these actors buddy boyo if they didn’t know that he was an actor.
> 
> ...


This isnt cope I'm not expecting to ascend into celeb status just pointing out women lust more over top celebs with psl 4-7 than any 8+ models, I have yet to ever know of a woman who even knows a male models name than the common household names

Yes they wouldn't care about these people if they weren't actors thats my point, Christian bale young imo was better looking than Gosling but wasn't into the romance image so women fawn over Gosling instead

Fact, the Beatles or the rolling stones could slay more pussy in a day with their normie faces than the hottest men in the world could in their life time

If you don't believe this you are suffering cognitive dissonance


Gudru said:


> Keep coping with status, you yourself will never win a girl because of your ''status'' even if you're popular in school. Status is still cope just like being rich. That person wouldnt be with you if not for that status halo (nobody would want that) and the moment your status is gone you'll have no girl screaming for you. Unlike actually being attractive as you'll always have many options even if you don't have much ''status''. Girls pick men by their looks. End of story.


I'll agree that women will pick by looks but that's when dealing with nobodies, she would still drop an 8+ to go with justin bieber
Do you really think a woman will reject a king over a peasant just cause he was a few psl points up?
Women see relationships as self serving and they will decide what will be more valuable to them


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> This isnt cope I'm not expecting to ascend into celeb status just pointing out women lust more over top celebs with psl 4-7 than any 8+ models, I have yet to ever know of a woman who even knows a male models name than the common household names
> 
> Yes they wouldn't care about these people if they weren't actors thats my point, Christian bale young imo was better looking than Gosling but wasn't into the romance image so women fawn over Gosling instead
> 
> ...


So basically you're picking out less than 10% of all men of the worlds population who have ''muh status'' and saying that it's more important than looks overal. You my guy, are the biggest fucking retard of this entire forum but then again you dont even have 500 messages yet so it makes sense


Thushespokeofit said:


> This isnt cope I'm not expecting to ascend into celeb status just pointing out women lust more over top celebs with psl 4-7 than any 8+ models, I have yet to ever know of a woman who even knows a male models name than the common household names
> 
> Yes they wouldn't care about these people if they weren't actors thats my point, Christian bale young imo was better looking than Gosling but wasn't into the romance image so women fawn over Gosling instead
> 
> ...


AND YOU FUCKING IDIOT JUSTIN BIEBER IS A 8/10


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 20, 2019)

Gudru said:


> AND YOU FUCKING IDIOT JUSTIN BIEBER IS A 8/10


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> This isnt cope I'm not expecting to ascend into celeb status just pointing out women lust more over top celebs with psl 4-7 than any 8+ models, I have yet to ever know of a woman who even knows a male models name than the common household names
> 
> Yes they wouldn't care about these people if they weren't actors thats my point, Christian bale young imo was better looking than Gosling but wasn't into the romance image so women fawn over Gosling instead
> 
> ...





Thushespokeofit said:


> This isnt cope I'm not expecting to ascend into celeb status just pointing out women lust more over top celebs with psl 4-7 than any 8+ models, I have yet to ever know of a woman who even knows a male models name than the common household names
> 
> Yes they wouldn't care about these people if they weren't actors thats my point, Christian bale young imo was better looking than Gosling but wasn't into the romance image so women fawn over Gosling instead
> 
> ...


You basically say yourself it's a huge halo, it's the same with saying she'll choose a rich man. It's still cope cause without that she wouldn't have picked you ever. That's why looks matter more, cause looks is something you either have or you don't. You can have status and lose it in 5 years


Thushespokeofit said:


> View attachment 56476


You're so fucking good at cherrypicking back in his primes he was probably a 9/10 not psl wise


----------



## Insomniac (May 20, 2019)

They usually go hand in hand tbh


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2019)

meeks singlehandedly obliterates this theory


----------



## Pietrosiek (May 21, 2019)

Status for ltr or quick valuemax, looks for fucking her pussy and sucking big dick


----------



## kobecel (May 21, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Keep coping with status, you yourself will never win a girl because of your ''status'' even if you're popular in school. Status is still cope just like being rich. *That person wouldnt be with you if not for that status halo* (nobody would want that) and the moment your status is gone you'll have no girl screaming for you. Unlike actually being attractive as you'll always have many options even if you don't have much ''status''. Girls pick men by their looks. End of story.


That's exactly the point dumbass
Jfl at people denying the statuspill


----------



## Ritalincel (May 21, 2019)

> r/changemyview


----------



## Insomniac (May 21, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 56608


----------



## Ritalincel (May 21, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 56609


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 21, 2019)

Hunter said:


> meeks singlehandedly obliterates this theory


Actually the opposite, hes loved by so many women because of his celeb status and bad boy image, but him on a platform with other Male models who are just as hot or hotter and they will be invisible


----------



## Einon (May 21, 2019)

Danny Davido.The sex symbol

but you do have a point,status is very important.


----------



## Bennett (May 21, 2019)

Status is why running social circle actually works


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 21, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You basically say yourself it's a huge halo, it's the same with saying she'll choose a rich man. It's still cope cause without that she wouldn't have picked you ever. That's why looks matter more, cause looks is something you either have or you don't. You can have status and lose it in 5 years
> 
> You're so fucking good at cherrypicking back in his primes he was probably a 9/10 not psl wise


Wealth isnt important that much anymore to women since they're going to have a good standard living regardless, however celeb status is extremely attractive, it basically can turn them into mini queens and in their mind they've beaten all the other thousands of women who want to date him, you can say "but they dont really love them without their status they would leave them" that's the same as saying "without their looks they wouldn't love them" 
I realize that is talking about a small population or males even smaller than the number of Chads, but that's because it's more valuable to women, a king is going to have a higher sav than any hot peasant


----------



## Warlockcel (May 21, 2019)

"women aren't fawning over male models"

Ofc they are, you just need to be NT


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (May 21, 2019)

Dick>everything
STOP coping


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Hunter (May 21, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> Actually the opposite, hes loved by so many women because of his celeb status and bad boy image, but him on a platform with other Male models who are just as hot or hotter and they will be invisible



chicken nugget IQ post.

before he was a celeb he got bailed out of jail for his looks.


----------



## rockndogs (May 21, 2019)

Again this subject? Sure, statua and money can give you foids and sluts. BUT WHEN YOU ARE WALKING DOWN THE STREET, OR IN A MALL OR A SUPER MARKET AND A CHAD PASSES BY, YOUR SLUTTY WIFE WILL GET WET AND WILL WANT TO SUCK HIS DICK IMMEDIATELY. And if she has the opportunity to do it, she will do it, because ALL WOMEN ARE SLUTS.

Keep coping


----------



## Demir (May 21, 2019)

keep coping buddy boyo


----------



## AspiringChad (May 21, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> This isnt cope I'm not expecting to ascend into celeb status just pointing out women lust more over top celebs with psl 4-7 than any 8+ models, I have yet to ever know of a woman who even knows a male models name than the common household names


I have, I know them, they also only remember the goodlooking actors much more, I wonder why....




Thushespokeofit said:


> Yes they wouldn't care about these people if they weren't actors thats my point, Christian bale young imo was better looking than Gosling but wasn't into the romance image so women fawn over Gosling instead



Idk where the fuck you get this, buddy, they fawn over both, you have little idea of which one is fawned more upon in comparison to the other. Indeed the romance image could have helped but these are blank words. Keep in mind their age gap is 5 years, bale has aged terribly and if you’re to get Internet posts or something keep in mind what era of the Internet it was. They both get more than this whole forum combined, how will you discern which gets more?



Thushespokeofit said:


> Fact, the Beatles or the rolling stones could slay more pussy in a day with their normie faces than the hottest men in the world could in their life time


Delusion, I believe that what you meant is, the Beatles or the Rolling Stones could slay more pussy in their lifetime than the hottest men in the world could in their lifetime, which is also delusion.
 JFL

Such an argument is so weak, it would literally be a battle of who has the highest libido, who has the most free time and who has the highest willingness to keep it up, Jfl @ that in a day hyperbole as well. Male model simply has to use tinder and the Beatles or Rolling Stones have to get some fans, if they get such a reputation it might hurt their careers as well.


Thushespokeofit said:


> If you don't believe this you are suffering cognitive dissonance


If you don’t believe this (what I believe) you have inconsistent thoughts beliefs and attitudes. I don’t think you want to be known as that guy who has that amiright? How might you be maybe suffering cognitive dissonance.... idk..



Thushespokeofit said:


> I'll agree that women will pick by looks but that's when dealing with nobodies, she would still drop an 8+ to go with justin bieber


English 100 tbh

LOL if you think Justin Bieber is a good example when he has huge appeal and isn’t considered unattractive alongside can you give me an example???

Looks de facto no longer make you a nobody, you’re *that* attractive guy, any attractive male can give myself status and many of those who have status got it from being attractive. He simply has to be NT, he can post pictures of himself on Instagram, he was or is the talk of the school guy popular kid unless he’s neurotic.




Thushespokeofit said:


> Do you really think a woman will reject a king over a peasant just cause he was a few psl points up?













?????????



Spoiler: ......



some of the 26 are women as well



Now, I believe you’ve seen too many history shows for the women had no choice if the king asked for the most part in the past, think as well, do you believe the women actually liked the king or the high status male (more than the good looking one) and had a higher sexual and vaginal response to his actions touch etc?? Is it wrongful to believe such a thing when you’re evidenceless

I mean hey why would a male not reject a queen, after all, all women are queen amiright,








Spoiler: ...



yes this is an exaggeration


I mean who wouldn’t like to be with such high status alpha females jfl



Thushespokeofit said:


> Women see relationships as self serving and they will decide what will be more valuable to them


Where did you make this idea up? 


The fault in your argument was in saying status matters more than looks. I do not deny that status doesn’t matter. LMS is legit. You keep using the same people with the highest status and ignore the influence looks have on status and it’s attainal. Actual status, common above average status is your average local rapper or DJ, that guy everyone knows at school, that guy that’s known at bars, that athletic guy, that guy with many followers, that guy who throws parties, that CEO(high status tbh) small things, those are the average males with higher social status and they also happen to have have abv average looks on average since it helps at gaining it and getting attention from it. Now compare those to the males with higher than average looks














You must also consider being a model doesn’t equate being attractive for there are plus sized models, disabled models and models who are photogenic but not necessarily good in motion, gigafrauders.




Who is more prone to status? If the one with abs had less status would he really get less than the other guy? How much status is required to nullify the effects of looks.









What leads to romantic attraction: similarity, reciprocity, security, or beauty? Evidence from a speed-dating study - PubMed


Years of attraction research have established several "principles" of attraction with robust evidence. However, a major limitation of previous attraction studies is that they have almost exclusively relied on well-controlled experiments, which are often criticized for lacking ecological...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5519305/
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1002/per.2087
http://scihub.tw/https://doi.org/10.1002/per.2087


https://scprod2-lb.mccombs.utexas.edu/~/media/Files/MSB/Departments/Accounting/Centennial/MPV_PSYCI_07262012.pdf




> A 1% decrease in voice pitch is associated with a $30 million increase in the size of the firm managed, and in turn, $19 thousand more in annual compensation.



Status is a multiplier of looks. 










Who attains social status? Effects of personality and physical attractiveness in social groups - PubMed


One of the most important goals and outcomes of social life is to attain status in the groups to which we belong. Such face-to-face status is defined by the amount of respect, influence, and prominence each member enjoys in the eyes of the others. Three studies investigated personological...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






> High Extraversion substantially predicted elevated status for both sexes. High Neuroticism, incompatible with male gender norms, predicted lower status in men. None of the other Big Five traits predicted status. These effects were independent of attractiveness, which predicted higher status only in men.



I did your job for you

I can fetch those studies about responses from looks money n stuff


----------



## Warlockcel (May 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> I have, I know them, they also only remember the goodlooking actors much more, I wonder why....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*not a single word*


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> I have, I know them, they also only remember the goodlooking actors much more, I wonder why....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take ed Sheeran for example, subhuman 3-4/10 yet could have a gang bang with a new set of chicks every day of the week, certainly gets more admirers than your local Chad with no fame


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 21, 2019)

...


----------



## AspiringChad (May 21, 2019)

Warlockcel said:


> *not a single word*


Y?



Thushespokeofit said:


> Take ed Sheeran for example, subhuman 3-4/10 yet could have a gang bang with a new set of chicks every day of the week, certainly gets more admirers than your local Chad with no fame


Did you even read what I wrote? Low iq bot response.
How are you so sure he can get a gang bang all the time? If he did so does he pay for it?
Have you ever considered the amount of money he has?




You obviously likely haven’t read a single word....


----------



## Demir (May 21, 2019)

Chad > prince of UK


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 21, 2019)

I agree to some extent,
Status can matter alot.
But a 3PSL celebrity will never get more foids than 8PSL bum.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 21, 2019)

weissbier said:


> I agree to some extent,
> Status can matter alot.
> But a 3PSL celebrity will never get more foids than 8PSL bum.


What would you rate ed Sheeran? I would hardly give him over 4/10 especially now,


----------



## AspiringChad (May 21, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 56908


I don’t understand the meme but that’s true iPad Bluetooth keyboard


----------



## Ritalincel (May 21, 2019)

*　*


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 21, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> What would you rate ed Sheeran? I would hardly give him over 4/10 especially now,



About the same


----------



## Demonstrator (May 21, 2019)

having looks gives u status

lowiq thread


----------



## Insomniac (May 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> I don’t understand the meme but that’s true iPad Bluetooth keyboard


faggot
/ˈfaɡət/
_noun_
noun: *faggot*; plural noun: *faggots*; noun: *fagot*; plural noun: *fagots

2. *a bundle of sticks bound together as fuel.


----------



## AspiringChad (May 21, 2019)

I’m still waiting for OP’s response tbh


----------



## Balkancel (May 21, 2019)

Demir said:


> Chad > prince of UK


I bet that bitch fantasizes about tradie cock when she fucks the baldcel prince. All high class women dream of being fucked by brutish, strong, virile low class men


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 21, 2019)

O


AspiringChad said:


> I’m still waiting for OP’s response tbh


Half the female population from age 15-24 are in love with Sheeren and would crawl over broken glass to suck his cock, JFL if you think he has to pay for sex, I dont see chico getting greeted like this


----------



## DarknLost (May 21, 2019)

Status is gained by looks too,unless you are very high iq


----------



## AspiringChad (May 21, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> O
> 
> Half the female population from age 15-24 are in love with Sheeren and would crawl over broken glass to suck his cock, JFL if you think he has to pay for sex, I dont see chico getting greeted like this



This is the Beatles not Ed sheeren, where the fuck did you make this up? 

You would understand what I said if you read the damn thing
This isn’t average above status boyo




> I don’t see Chico getting greeted like this.


Jfl Chico avoids trouble and fame.


All the comments are either guys wishing they were him or complaining that they aren’t, women fawning or guys saying they turned gay for a second. I don’t see that

I don’t see women fawning like this at Sheehan, detailing how attractive he is.

Lachowski is also known as the king of wattpat


----------

